# DLL link error



## Ashwin (Sep 12, 2005)

I am getting this error message in Win98. It reads as follows:

The AUTHZ.DLL file is linked to missing export NTDLL.DLL:RtlLengthSecurityDescriptor.

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Scooped (Sep 9, 2005)

Bug microsoft


----------



## Ashwin (Sep 12, 2005)

Bug Microsoft: P !!!

What do you mean by that.


----------



## Scooped (Sep 9, 2005)

It was the reply you got on the other forums.

Anyways, considering you're running the highly unsecure windows 98 operating system, I'd bet money your problem malware. 

Scan with everything you have.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is the NTDLL.DLL file located? It should be in *c:\windows\system* or *system32*
If not, then it's _possibly_ a virus.

Downloads
AUTHZ.DLL http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?authz
NTDLL.DLL http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?ntdll


----------



## Ashwin (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the help.*

Sorry for responding late. I was firefighting this problem. As you said, it was a virus, and I had to backup a lot of valuable information before formatting the disk because Norton couldn't remove it, and I didn't even find out the name of that virus.

Thanks, to all of you for helping out.


----------



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Good deal, bud.

Also, I recommend that you download the FREE lavasoft Adaware antivirus and give it another scan. Make sure you don't have anything lurking around.


----------

